# Mastercraft 2 stage snowblower(canadian tire)...



## fromwithin (Dec 22, 2008)

Im not sure of the year,probably 8-10 years old. Anyways, it has a choke which has an off position then half position then full position. When you start the snowblower the choke has to be at full. So, when it starts up it keeps on wanting to stall.You have to keep pushing the primer to give it gas when its about to stall to keep it running. For some reason you cant turn the choke off or it will stall out! Today I had it running and was using it with the choke fully engaged and even after using it for 20min. you still can't turn the choke off. As well even after running and being warmed up you still have to push the primer every now and again or it will stall out..Now I cant even seem to get it to run properly, it just has a hard time staying started. It seems like its not sucking enough gas?? The only way to keep it running is full throttle and priming the engine..Any thoughts or suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I posted my opinion to a similar problem under, Small Engine Repair General Discussion.
Tecumseth 5hp motor
ink323
Dean


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Gummed up carbs. mean greenbacks to me....


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

paulr44 said:


> Gummed up carbs. mean greenbacks to me....


Same here.
Dean


----------

